# [SOLVED] Android will not extract



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, i'm trying to download and install Android 5.0.2 for my Nexus 7 (2012) Wi-Fi from https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

I know how to install it using ADB but my problem is right after I download the .rar file I go to extract (Done using WinRAR on two different Win8 and Win10 PCs) all I get is a simple 'file' with no file extension named 'nakasi-lrx22g-factory-2291c36b'.

At first I thought it was a issue with that image, however I downloaded 4.4.4, 5.0, 5.0.1 and 5.0.2 and they all have the same issue. When I look at videos on YouTube they show it extracting with several .dll and .bat files.

Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Android will not extract*

what extraction utility are you using? I would suggest 7zip.

7-Zip | SourceForge.net


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Android will not extract*



sobeit said:


> what extraction utility are you using? I would suggest 7zip.
> 
> 7-Zip | SourceForge.net


I used WinRAR, I've been using it for years and it the only one I see people use in YouTube videos showing how to do this. Should I try 7zip?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android will not extract*

WinRAR or 7zip will do the job well. Either is fine.


----------



## nagol68 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Android will not extract*

Okay so I got it working! For anyone wonder I right clicked the .tar file and it was blocked because it was modified on another PC. By pressing 'Allow' and applying it I was then able to press 'View' after I opened the .tar with WinRAR and then was able to copy the files into a new folder.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android will not extract*

Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------

